# Custom JL autoworld slot cars



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

Here is the first in custom slot cars I have made using JL or AW bodies.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Welcome...*

Nice to see your work. These are all very cool. You've added some touches that really take these right out of the pale box-stock category. .... one of my favorite things to do as well!!

nuther dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The Sheriff's car really looks great. The others deffinately look better than out of the box too.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Funny, I used the same gold rims and red body vega combo myself... looks nice.
nice work, all the cars look great.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

awesome cars man!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I keep coming back just to look at the sheriff's car.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*custom cars*

Hey Slotrod good looking car. Would you tell us where you got the blue light?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks Great! I love the ideas eveyone comes up with, it gets my brain thinking on what I will do next!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice detail slotrod. The Vega with gold accents realy is my favorite. They are all very Cool though. Have a mental vision of the Cobra out running the Sheriff car....Woooooooooosh!

I sent these cars to the StupidSquirel guy on the JL diecast forum here. Will post pics when they make it back to Nebraska. They are getting the PIP treatment Projects in Progress.....can't wait.










Here is a JL pull back Willys body I did recently. Posted it some place else in HT but, one more time won't hurt. 



















Strip em' down first and then shoot them via air brush. *BANG, BANG*

Bob


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


:dude:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I Love That Cop Car.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

slot rod where did you find the blue light? i am firefighter and that what we use on are trucks to get to the fire hall. nlvff


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

slotrod said:


> Here is the first in custom slot cars I have made using JL or AW bodies.


I like the wheels you put on the cobra, the driver is well done but I would have went wiith a helmut driver just my opinion but they all look great!


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

fordcowboy said:


> Hey Slotrod good looking car. Would you tell us where you got the blue light?


 The blue light is made by Busch. They make H.O. scale cars and trucks. You should be able to order the police light kit. I know it is in the Walters Catalog. Comes with a blue, red older duel lights and new style. I have a firechief car in the works and a new Ford police car. I will post them as soon as I can.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A really nice job Slotrod.

Very neat and super straight! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice cars. Guess I better get busy again


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

*JL and AW customs*

Here is some photo's of some of the cars I have done. The second car is JL pullback car. I did the police version before they release the slot car version. I used a light from a junk Tyco police car. Next is the challenger with a Johnny Lightning diecast light bar. The first Fairlane has light set from the Busch kit with police decals I had purchased at a toy show. The last car is a firechief car again using the light kit from Busch. The last is my favorite car 69 Nova. More photo's to come.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

How did I miss this thread?! 

These are some very beautiful cars, slotrod! :thumbsup: 

Can you tell us some more information about the Busch kits? (what, where, ect?)


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

Hey no problem. If you have a Walthers Catolog it will be in there HO book on page 730 under Amercan Emergency Vehicles. This kit sells for $5.99. There are 3 kinds but I use the 189-49962 1950's to present.Busch is a company that make H.O. cars for train layouts but they work great with t-jets. Hope this helps and send in your creations. The rims on the Nova are 3-R stuff.


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

*More cars to view*

Here are some more cars to view. One is a Fallguy pickup turn tow truck. I have to do lettering for it yet. I also have two hot rods that I used JL diecast rims and Dubcity diecast rims and also the time machine 50's wheel from second movie. Last is an APC (AUTO PARTS CENTER) truck,a company my wife works for. Its like Napa but better and with out Michael Waltrip. They run in there own late model stock car series here in the great white north. Thanks for looking and enjoy.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*thanks SR...*

Nice of you to share your pics (and sources too).  nd


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Awsome work. Keep it up!!!

I love seeing it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great pix Slotrod. Really like the way you did up the trailer of the semi rig. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I realy lkie that FALL Guy tow truck... where did you get the rig for it?


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

The rig is from a Wiking H.O. truck that I had as a kid. I found it and made it fit the back box. It will hold a dummy slot car.I want to do some lettering on the truck. How about a Cooter's Garage?


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

*Some new custom Auto World cars*

Here is some custom Chevy trucks. One is the Auto Parts Center delivery van and the second is a paddywagon.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice trucks!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That Paddy Wagon is Sweet!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I've posted a few JLs in other threads but here's a couple more:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hey Slotrod,
Where did you get the Sheriff decals? All those cars are great looking. Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> I've posted a few JLs in other threads but here's a couple more:


 :thumbsup: Great work! I love this custom stuff. Randy.


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Some really nice work in this thread - makes me feel like grabbing some of my AW's and doing some mods ...

Thanks for the inspirations 

Richard


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

A/FX Nut said:


> Hey Slotrod,
> Where did you get the Sheriff decals? All those cars are great looking. Randy.


They are Microscale decals,


----------

